# You guys are not gonna believe this.....



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

But Surf Hunter actually turned some wood. Yup, you heard it here first. the wife and i are heading back to Southern Baja next month so I made a couple more trolling lures. Once the Mrs. gets the feathers done, I'll post up a few pics. 

hope y'all are doing great! :cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bout time you showed up here once again Surf. Welcome back.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Bout time you showed up here once again Surf. Welcome back.


Yup, bout time, last year was a strange one for me and the mrs. She had major surgery, my job had a massive layoff and things just now are getting back to somewhat normal. Hope to do more soon, it really felt good to turn even if it was just two lures. At least I remembered what I was doing. :wink:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great to see you posting. Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

bill said:


> Great to see you posting. Hope everything is going well.


Yup, doing well Bill, hope you are good too. Can't wait for our Baja trip. I can already feel the waters of the Sea of Cortez on my toes while sipping away at a fish bowl sized margarita! :biggrin:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Here ya go, "Suerte", the panga captain we have used the last three years always says every color works as long as it is black/purple. Just shy of 9" long with 1oz of weight crammed in the cavity. Shannon tied the feathers and hand painted the tops. 
the wood is IPE (Winch's favorite) also known as Brazilian Ironwood.

felt good to turn again, it has been a while.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

SWEET!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good work ! Thanks for posting.LL


----------

